# limitations



## scott.cant.putt (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you think that everyone has a playing limit or are you one of those that think anything is possible with enough practise because i want to get down to a 4 handicap in the next 5 years and i am of mixed opinion about if i can get it
i have been playing golf for a year now just starting my second season in england and can play to about a 17 handicap, should i be shooting lower than this if i want to bring my handicap down to 4


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I do not think that people have a limit I think that you can get as good as you would like you just have to practive hard and keep at it.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't believe anyone has a limit for how well they can play, however some people definitely struggle more than others.

Also, some people can improve rapidly at different times, some people start out and improve really quickly, then get to a low handicapp and plateu. Then others do the opposite.


----------



## JDScope (Apr 18, 2006)

Scottsman,

I'm gonna come at it from a little different angle - taking nothing away from what the folks posted above..

I think there are 'limits' - both from an individual talent perspective, as well as a time (or maybe better said, a 'choice') perspective. The time element is more of what I view as a factor in most peoples lives - Earning a living, family time, cutting the grass, picking the weeds  ... But I guess you _could_ ask - 'If everyone had endless time to practice (and practiced endlessly), and directed all of their energy towards becoming an expert at the game of golf, would everyone's game rise to the level of the best players in the world? (choose your golf hero here)..

I just don't believe everyone's game would. I think some portion would - those with the inherent ability of hitting a golf ball extremely well - again and again, and have the amazing touch around the greens to turn two shots into one.. I guess I just believe that some folks are going to be better at some things than others - It's what makes the world go-'round!! :dunno: 

I could be wrong... Interesting question. I predict you'll get down to a 4!!
Swami Jim


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the limit really is what you put on yourself - if you want to play professionally you need to seriously apply yourself and put time in, possibly quitting your job and all that. If you do that, you might make it as a pro.

but you won't know until you try.


----------



## scott.cant.putt (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks a lot guys for yur advise i am planning to take a few years out of school and work in a pro shop at my local club therfore i can practise like mad and try and get down to 4 handicap so i can go to the university i want


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Everyone has limitations, but no one, not Arnie, not Jack, not Tiger, has ever reached them. No one has ever been so good that they could not possibly have improved. If everyone had 10 hours a day to devote to golf, we would all be playing to scratch. If you want to play to a 4 handicap, do it. But realize that it will take a LOT of practice and a LOT of playing. (Not that playing a lot of golf is a BAD thing. )


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

being devoted is a good thing - but stay realistic about your situation and remember that everyone does have a bad day here and there!


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the concept is much like becoming successful music artist. You either have to be wealthy or a bum, so you can devote most of your time.


----------

